
The Lost 1984 Video: Young Steve Jobs Introduces the Macintosh - phillipchaffee
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B-XwPjn9YY
======
CaiGengYang
This is really great --- really loved the music. What is the name of the song
? Can't seem to recall it ... very majestic, beautiful

~~~
kweinber
It is the "Chariots of Fire" theme song by Vangelis. It was part of a
soundtrack for a movie of the same name that was popular around that time.

------
sandebert
Did someone delete the video or is it not reachable from Sweden?

